# DKV



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I have not been wood working lately because I had my hand operated on, due to Dupuytren's contracture. All is good now. I have been spending a lot of time on LJs because of that, and it has been fun participating in the forums. I find it concerning that a LJ like *DKV,* gets the rug pulled underneath him and his post pulled, when others are spewing bad stuff. I think that in "Non Shop Talk" just about all should be allowed.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

I never had a problem with DKV. He is not disrespectful or intolerant or rude.
He likes to be provocative sometimes ie his choices of avatar but that is just a normal "digging your heels in" 
reaction to a new rule. Every so often provocation will draw a reaction. No biggy as my 7yr old says .

Glad your hand is on the mend and I hope your sawing soon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

madts, glad your hand is on the mend.

murch, as far as DKV goes, he's just having fun and a competent sh*t stirrer to see what happens. I think he is quite funny.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah Roger, I have to agree with you . This forum would be very boring without DKV .


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey murch, are you having any of that snow and bad weather they have in the UK?

LJ's is a great place to learn and display your woodworking prowess (or not), but having a laugh along with it is like having icing on the cake.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey murch, I also think DKV like to do little "wind ups", sadly only you and I know what that is.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

forums are like driving on the freeway…....everybody wants to rule it!
I personally prefer the slow, right line and set my cruise at 65 mph.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Roger, no snow where I am (slap bang in the middle). I have relations in Bradford and Leeds and they seem to
be getting plenty of it.

What part of England's grey and peasant land (<-joke) are you from?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

What did I miss?

Has DKV been put on the naughty step?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

We think he may be MIA for a couple weeks. Could be he was put in a corner with a cone hat on.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Lumberjocks is ADDICTIVE ... maybe DKV is in the BETTY FORD treatment center?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

So it's back to 'Help with BLO' and 'Should I buy a Sawstop'...


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

He'll get over it.

Trust me, I have experience in this area… *;-)*


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I couldn't find "Free DKV" on Youtube, so this will have to do.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

renners
Don't forget cutting boards


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

renners
you also forgot pens.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your hands- glad they are on the mend. As those with the condition know, this is not a curable disease. There are only treatments. My wife has a severe case of this disease in both hands. 
Did you have the needle aponeurotomy, or the full hand surgery? We're probably going to repeat the needle aponeurotomy a couple more times before surgery.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Madts, glad to hear you are getting better.
Don't let a bad wind get your ship lost.
Focus on the woodworking and all the kindness we meet here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm much more offended by people who have been members of this site for a few weeks, and immediately start showing their intolerance of other members' activity. After getting their way, they almost always disappear, having contributed little or nothing to the success of this site.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Underdog: I have it in my right hand, and I am lefthanded so all is good. I had full hand surgery, and the recoop time is long. I still wear a glove at times because the skin is very sensitive. But I can move and stretch all my fingers. I can now flip the bird with my right hand. Way cool.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Tak Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

murch, I was born in Hertfordshire during an air raid. After the war we settled in rural Essex, and then moved to Suffolk, which is still a beautiful county. I did some contract work in Africa for about 3 years, after which I was recruited to teach at college in Texas - been here ever since.

Poopie, got to agree with you on that, some people are too focused for their own good, they need to lighten up and have some added enjoyment to this fascination with woodworking.

Kudos to Nelson Mandela for turning his life around, he was not always such a "good" person, and should an example to all those who think they can get their way through the barrel of a gun.

H-Mike's smileys may mean that DKV is on an extended visit to him.  ....nudge, nudge, wink, wink.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jonathan, That's OK too.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Jonathan. You might be missing out .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll admit, he *does* seem to enjoy trying to see how much he can stir the pot without technically breaking any rules. But it's pretty much harmless fun as far as I can see. And he can be pretty funny at times.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

When you take a ride with someone in there car you go where the drive .
We are just members here so the owners are behind the wheel


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

madts he seems to spend a lot of time and effort in the off topic forum. Since I very seldom read the off topic thread I have no idea what you are talking about, but I imagine the moderators finally got tired of refereeing the threads.

I have no trouble with DKV, or DaN or many of the guys that seem to be unpopular here, but then again as I posted I do not visit the off topic forum much. I participated in one of DaN threads and I regret doing so, so that cured me for another year or so…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Jim: Members have their say. If everybody wanted porn on this site it would be a porn site. Adds pay for this kind of stuff. I do not want a porn site. I very much enjoy this site with all it's faults. But why we can't talk about politics and religion is beyond me. By appeasing everybody you get nowhere.
.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

But why we can't talk about politics and religion is beyond me.

Very simple, you are not going to change anybody's position or mind, the arguments put back and forth have been presented and recycled ad naseum, and the threads usually degenerate into insults and name calling.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

madts
Members do have their say including posting about politic's and religion and some have posted porn but it still all boils down to what the owners and Martin want left on the site. For the record I have nothing against DKV,but for the most part I enjoy woodworking projects and topics the most. Not sure if you were here then but because of problem topics like politics,religion and yes even porn posted "non shop talk" forum previously know as "the coffee lounge"the coffee lounge was shut down and no non woodworking subjects where allowed. So I don't think it's bad to have a sheriff in town (aka Martin) because with out some rules and monitoring chaos prevails.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Jorge: I agree with you. But that doesn't mean that we shouldn't talk about it. It's in our lives and environment 24/7.

I also live in clear lake.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

But that doesn't mean that we shouldn't talk about it.

To what end? Sitting with friends at a dinner table discussing this topics is one thing, on a forum it is only a recipe for unpleasantness. Also you have to remember that there are people who have a very low tolerance level. For example there is one guy in this forum that blocked me simply because I am pro gun. This is a person who not once have I interacted with in the forum, not any contact whatsoever with him, yet he blocked me for something I believe. What would be the point of discussing any of these topics with someone like him?

In this case madts, I am in complete agreement with the owners/moderators, just like dog poop on the street, lets steer away from these topics and avoid them as they have the same result when you step in it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Jorge: I see your point and also understand your regards to guns. One of the ideas to a forum is to broach ideas, good or bad, and try to educate each other. A melding of ideas so to speak. If there was more talk in this world between religions, more talk between ethnic groups, Jews vs palestinians, China vs. Monguls. etc., we could have a better world.
So to me talking is what it all about. I understand that this forum might not be the best place to vent this, but it is my forum, or I am part of it. This is a democracy, or supposed to be, and we all need to test each other.
Hope to meet you in Clear Lake or Mexico or somewhere else one day.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a democracy, or supposed to be, and we all need to test each other.

No, this is a private web site dedicated to the showing and advancement of woodworking. Forums are more a benign dictatorship than a democracy. Since I come here for the woodworking I have no problem at all if the off topic forum was gone. There are plenty of sites where you can discuss politics, religion, guns, sex, whatever rocks your boat, the off topic forum is here as a courtesy of the owners and as such we should abide by their wishes.

Since I have you as a buddy, I got this thread on my e mail, otherwise it would have gone unnoticed by me, and it is the reason I am responding here, but I think you can now see the problem, even on a simple topic as "should there be an off topic forum and politics/religion discussion be allowed on it" we cannot agree, how can expect to have a meaningful discussion on something as personal as religion or politics?


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh my.

At a cocktail party (or bar, tavern, reception, whatever), there are people I will gravitate toward, people I stay away from and topics I won't touch with a 10 foot pole. Sometimes I find DKV funny, sometimes not so much, but I'm too busy drooling over shops and projects to take much notice. I'd sit with him at the dinner table, just maybe not right next to him 

Please pass the Gray Poupon,
Sandra


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I hear you , Sandra .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

you have to be careful


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Moment:

Is this some type of Tribute to madts by Resurrecting all of his old Posts?

I'm not Disagreeing. They are all very interesting.

*Jorge G.* "No, this is a private web site dedicated to the showing and advancement of woodworking. Forums are more a benign dictatorship than a democracy."

*WHAT!!?? "Forums are more of a benign dictatorship than a democracy"* Now that statement is WAYYYYYYY OUT THERE!!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea Rick
I'm wondering the same thing. I'm getting email notifications for forum posts that haven't been active for a year+
I think it's an attempt to stir the pot of former controversies.
Let the games begin!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Tribute from me ? Hardly . madts said the site was a little slow right ? Just showing you a glimpse what the boards looked like a year or so ago .Not to many comments this time around, huh? . I thought people would be bantering again like crazy(not). The DKV bumps were because I ran out of madts topics to bump. I guess you could call *that* a tribute to sociopathy . : } . I guess milk was a bad choice too


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

yuck


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope DKV gets well soon and starts posting again,I genuinely miss him.


----------



## PaulMaurer (Feb 22, 2014)

I am far more offended by censorship than anything DKV has posted. I know that the time I have spent here has decreased in direct proportion to DKV's absence.


----------

